# Yellow leaf



## fishfan (Feb 19, 2006)

The outer edges of the leaves on my anubias coffefolia plant are starting to turn yellow. What causes this? The plant put out a new leaf a few days ago so it must be a nutrient not getting to the established leaves (as opposed to the plant dying).


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

How are you fertilizing the anubias? How much light and what size tank? Any CO2?


----------



## juan5pronto (Mar 17, 2007)

Could be lack of Iron.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Magnesium deficiency can cause _older_ leaves to turn yellow starting from the edges, but the veins stay green.

Calcium deficiency will cause yellow leaf edges.

Iron deficiency will cause _new_ leaves to grow in yellow.


----------



## FernMan (Jun 4, 2006)

Leaf yellowing...

Here is a little classroom lecture:

Yellowing of plant parts that are normally green is called chlorosis. Affected parts are said to be chlorotic. Many environmental factors cause a plant to yellow. The most basic is a lack of adequate light. Nutrient deficiencies also cause chlorosis. Nitrogen is a vital component of chlorophyll so inadequate levels of this element make leaves turn yellow. Iron deficiencies cause chlorosis _between the veins _in leaves while the veins themselves maintain their green color. Low temperatures can affect leaf color. Under cool conditions, chemical reactions are slowed and, again, chlorophyll production may be reduced.
Low nitrogen or potassium - If the nitrogen or potassium level is too low, yellowing will occur. Nitrogen deficiency shows up as a general yellowing of the entire plant. *Potassium deficiency will appear as bright yellow leaf margins (edges) on otherwise green leaves.* 4) Low Magnesium - Interveinal yellowing on older leaves is from low magnesium. It this is suspected, adding magnesium sulfate (epsom salt) should take care os the problem in a few days. I use quite often Chelated Iron, you can find it in most Nursery shops. It comes in a liquid form, you simply add a few capfuls to the tank. It won't harm the fish, just keep a watch for algae growth and adjust the light as needed. The brand I have been using with great results is by Southern Agricultural Insecticides, Inc. , labeled Chelated Palm Nutritional. The analysis: Manganese (Mn) 2.5%, Magnesium (Mg)1.5%, and Iron (Fe) 3.5%. It will stain, so take care when using it !!! Oh, do shake it well before using it, the Iron settles to the bottom. Good Luck and experiment, experiment, and experiment some more.

Price? dirty cheap... 1 Pint will go a long way, mine has lasted for over two years. I spike the water about once a month. ///


----------



## FernMan (Jun 4, 2006)

Fishfan... here is a little article about yellowing of leafs you might find useful. Even though it was written with landscape plants in mind, the same applies to submerged plants. >>> Titled: Straight Talk About Iron Deficiency and Plants By Lynn Rawe ( Shes' an horticulture agent )

http://bexar-tx.tamu.edu/HomeHort/F1Column/2003Articles/MAY25.htm


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Fishfan, without knowing what you are doing with fertilizing, light, tank size, etc. it isn't going to be possible to do more than guess about what your yellowing leaves are caused by. Assuming you are short of only one nutrient isn't a good idea.


----------

